# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено

## YourBra1nStorm

Всем доброго времени суток. Столкнлся после обновления с такой проблемой:
Форма СчетДт Видимость(БУ)
(Документ БухгалтерскаяСправка Форма Модуль(204)). Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СчетДт)


Есть мысли, как устранить данную проблему? В конфигурировании ноль. Сама по себе база дописана (символ организации в актах и счетах)

----------


## Fltr

> Всем доброго времени суток. Столкнлся после обновления с такой проблемой:
> Форма СчетДт Видимость(БУ)
> (Документ БухгалтерскаяСправка Форма Модуль(204)). Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СчетДт)
> 
> 
> Есть мысли, как устранить данную проблему? В конфигурировании ноль. Сама по себе база дописана (символ организации в актах и счетах)


С какого релиза и на какой обновляли?

----------


## YourBra1nStorm

на 7.70.652 с ПРЕДпредыдущего.. конфу не помню

----------


## Fltr

> на 7.70.652 с ПРЕДпредыдущего.. конфу не помню


Выложите файл 1cv7.md из вашей информационной базы.

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Всем доброго времени суток. Столкнлся после обновления с такой проблемой:
> Форма СчетДт Видимость(БУ)
> (Документ БухгалтерскаяСправка Форма Модуль(204)). Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СчетДт)
> 
> 
> Есть мысли, как устранить данную проблему? В конфигурировании ноль. Сама по себе база дописана (символ организации в актах и счетах)


Ну так тут четко написано что (Документ БухгалтерскаяСправка Форма Модуль(204)). Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СчетДт), доверьтесь тому кто знает как обновлять доработанные базы.

----------

